# Εσείς λέτε "ουάου";



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2013)

Αυτό που έχω να καταθέσω εγώ από το Μίκυ Μάους της παιδικής μου ηλικίας είναι κάτι που διαπίστωσα πολύ αργότερα, δηλαδή όταν άρχισα να κάνω μεταφράσεις. Ότι εκείνοι οι μεταφραστές δεν είχαν κανένα κόμπλεξ να βάλουν στο στόμα των ηρώων τους τις εντελώς εξωπραγματικές λέξεις "σιγκχ" και "σομπ", εννοώντας φυσικά "sigh" και "sob". Ενώ σήμερα κάποιοι μού επιβάλλουν καλά και σώνει ότι πρέπει να μεταφράσω το "Wow" ως "πωπώ" -- τη στιγμή που, διάολε, το "ουάου" είναι κάτι που λέω ακόμα κι εγώ στον καθημερινό μου λόγο. Γιατί πρέπει καλά και σώνει να εξοστρακιστεί από τους υποτίτλους και να αντικατασταθεί με το "πωπώ"; Το επέβαλε κάποια γλωσσική γκεστάπο ότι το "ουάου" είναι ξενόφερτο και δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στη γλώσσα μας; Καλέ, άντε τώρα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2013)

Πραγματολογική αντίρρηση στα της Αλεξάνδρας. Κατά τις αναμνήσεις μου, το _ουάου _ήταν ξένο, αμερικανιά συγκεκριμένα, όταν πρωτακούστηκε, δηλαδή περί τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80. Ως τέτοιο, ως αμερικανιά δηλαδή, το έκανε ψωμοτύρι ο ραδιοφωνικός παραγωγός Κώστας Μυλωνάς, για να παραμυθιάζει τα κοριτσάκια στις νυχτερινές του εκπομπές στον πρώτο πρώτο Ροκ Εφέμ (προτού ο Ροκ Εφέμ γίνει αυτό που θυμόμαστε), στις αρχές της (κακώς λεγόμενης, όπως εκ των υστέρων αποδείχτηκε) «ελεύθερης ραδιοφωνίας». (Μετά ο Μυλωνάς έκανε σκουπιδοτηλεόραση, μεταμεσονύχτια).


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2013)

...
Για μένα είναι ακόμα ξένο, αμερικανιά, περίπου όπως το «ίου» για τη σιχασιά (ew). :down: Χάιμου! 
Τα παιδιά στο σχολείο τα λένε και τα δύο πάντως, μιμητικά, πολύ λιγότερο το «ίου» από το «ουάου». Στο σπίτι σπάνια.


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2013)

Ντισκλέιμερ  : Τα παραπάνω δεν τα έγραψα για να κατηγορήσω τη χρήση της φράσης. Απλώς υπενθυμίζω ότι δεν έχει σβήσει ακόμα η ανάμνηση του νιόφερτου από τη γενιά που το πρωτοάκουσε.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 1, 2013)

Το ουάου το πρωτοσυνάντησα κάπου εκεί στο λύκειο διαβάζοντας το _Αν ο Ήλιος πεθάνει_ της Οριάνα Φαλάτσι. Ήταν στην εισαγωγή ενός κεφαλαίου και μιλούσε για τη γυναίκα και τις κόρες ενός αστροναύτη, από τον οποίο η Φαλάτσι θα έπαιρνε συνέντευξη. Το κείμενο πήγαινε κάπως σαν: _Ουάου, έκανε η πρώτη ξανθιά. Ουάου, έκανε η δεύτερη ξανθιά _...(όλα τα θηλυκά του αστροναύτη ήτανε ξανθά  ). Θυμάμαι πως μου παραξενοφάνηκε πολύ, και στην αρχή δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω τι συναίσθημα εξέφραζε. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2013)

...
Μα ναι, τώρα πια το πήραμε απόφαση, και περί ορέξεως... 
Και συκώτι δεν βάζω ποτέ στο στόμα μου, αλλά δεν ψέγω όσους το περιποιούνται κατάλληλα. Λιγάκι πιο πέρα όμως, ε;

Εδιτ: Άμα δεν πει η ξανθιά «Ουάου», ποιος θα πει, ο αρχιμανδρίτης; «Ουάου υμίν, γραμματείς και Φαρισαίοι»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

Εγώ το _ουάο_ το θεωρώ πολύ οικείο, ίσως λόγω κομικσομανίας, αλλά πιστεύω ότι βοηθάει και το γεγονός πως λίγο απέχει από το δικό μας _ωωωωω!_ και _ουωω!_ που λέει κανείς για κάτι εντυπωσιακό (π.χ. σε χαμένες φάσεις στο ποδόσφαιρο, σε τραυματισμούς).


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

...
—Πώωωωωωωω ρε, τι έχασε ο χαμένος!
—Ουώωωχωχ, μανούλα μ', τι γλιτώσαμε!


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

Κι η δική μου άποψη: εγώ όταν λεώ ουάου (σπάνια) δεν λέω ουάου, λέω wow, και δεν μιλάω ελληνικά. Και με ξενίζει στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι λέω και "πωπώ" και "ουάου", σε διαφορετική περίπτωση το καθένα, δεν είναι συνώνυμα για μένα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 2, 2013)

To Wow (αλήθεια γιατί ουάου και όχι γουάου?) [βάζω αγγλικό ερωτηματικό για να μη μου βγάλει ιμότικον] είναι ξένο στη γλώσσα μας. Το ότι το λένε κάποιοι αποτελεί καθαρά μίμηση των αμερικανικών ταινιών. Δεν είναι μέρος της γλώσσας και δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται στους υπότιτλους. Επίσης, το ότι λέμε κάτι εμείς, όποιοι και αν είμαστε εμείς ή όποια φήμη ή όνομα κι αν έχουμε, δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί νόρμα ή κανόνα για τη γλώσσα που θα χρησιμοποιούμε σε υπότιτλους ή βιβλία. 

Συνώνυμο του Wow είναι το Πωπώ, το Αμάν, το Τι λες τώρα; και άλλα ακόμα, ανάλογα με την περίσταση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 2, 2013)

Ναι. 
Δηλαδή ναι, λέμε ουάου.


SBE said:


> εγώ όταν λεώ ουάου (σπάνια) δεν λέω ουάου, λέω wow, και δεν μιλάω ελληνικά


Εγώ ακριβώς το αντίθετο: όταν λέω ουάου (αρκετά συχνά) λέω ουάου*, δεν λέω wow (ούτε γουάου - και δεν ξέρω γιατί όχι, απλώς έτσι μου βγαίνει), και μιλάω ελληνικά. 
Απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση: το λέω κατά κανόνα όταν απευθύνομαι στην (δεκάχρονη) κόρη μου. Τώρα γιατί το κάνω, μη με ρωτάτε.


Spoiler



*όπως αγάπη μου ουάουα 



ΕΔΙΤ: Κατά τη γνώμη μου, μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε μεταφράσεις, αλλά με φειδώ και μεγάλη προσοχή.
Κατά κανόνα νομίζω ότι πρέπει όντως να γίνει πωπώ, αμάν ή κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί σε αντίστοιχες περιστάσεις ο φυσικός ομιλητής της ελληνικής αυτό θα έλεγε. Αν τώρα μιλάνε πιτσιρίκια, που αν ήταν ελληνόπουλα είναι πιθανό να το παίζανε μοντέρνα και να πετούσαν διάφορες αμερικανιές, μπορούμε να το βάλουμε, ίσως, αξιολογώντας όλο το πλαίσιο πρώτα. Αλλά θέλει προσοχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα έγραφε το σχετικό νήμα αν υπήρχε Λεξιλογία όταν μπήκε το αμάν στη γλώσσα μας...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2013)

Το βάι-βάι-βάι επιτρέπεται ή δεν είναι αντάξιο της φήμης και του ονόματός μας;

Με άλλα λόγια, ας χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι. Κανένας γλωσσικός κανόνας δεν εφαρμόζεται ποτέ 100%, κι αν εφαρμόζεται τόσο άτεγκτα καταντάει πεδούκλα. Σόρι για την κοινοτοπία, αλλά προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ όσα επιφωνήματα ξέρω, κι άλλα που μαθαίνω, κι ακόμα περισσότερα που επινοώ, χωρίς αποκλεισμούς, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του κειμένου που μεταφράζω. Κι ας είμαι διάσημη μεταφράστρια παγκοσμίου φήμης. :twit::twit:


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

Το αμάν έχει ένα γράμμα λιγότερο, βολεύει για υπότιτλους. 
Το ουάου μπορεί να γίνει και ααα, ωωω κλπ, ακόμα λιγότερα γράμματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> To Wow (αλήθεια γιατί ουάου και όχι γουάου;)


Γιατί η συνηθέστερη μεταγραφή είναι «ουάου». Έτσι το έχει και το slang.gr. Έτσι θυμίζει το κλάμα του μωρού (ουά) ή το _Αγάπη μου Ουάουα_ (_Chérie noire_ του François Campaux).

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ακόμα λέμε _Ουάσινγκτον_.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

Άσε, Μπέρνη, θυμήθηκα τώρα την επιμελήτρια της "χαμένης οδαλίσκης" που μου συνέστησε να βρω πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά το "άπερκατ" και το "ντιρέκτ", για να το λένε προφανώς οι ελληνόφωνοι μποξέρ (παρντόν, πυγμάχοι) μεταξύ τους. Και έναν επιμελητή πρόσφατα που μου αντικατέστησε το "νάιτ-κλαμπ" με "κέντρο διασκέδασης", ακριβώς σαν ελληνική ταινία του 1962. 

Αν ήταν να βάζουμε στη μετάφραση μόνο τις ελληνικές λέξεις (μην τύχει και φτωχύνει η τρισχιλιετής με τα 5.000.000 λέξεις) ο υπότιτλός μας θα ήταν η χαρά της ΕΛΕΤΟ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

_Αν έβλεπα υπότιτλο για νάιτ-κλαμπ θα πίστευα ότι βλέπω ταινία του '62._


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

Ενώ το "κέντρο διασκέδασης" το τοποθετείς στο 2013;

"Νάιτ-κλαμπ" το ονόμασε ο ήρωας της ταινίας. Εγώ απλώς το μετέφερα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2013)

Ούτε καν νάιτ-κλάμπ. Νάιτκλαμπ και με τη βούλα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> ΕΔΙΤ: Κατά τη γνώμη μου, μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε μεταφράσεις, αλλά με φειδώ και μεγάλη προσοχή.
> Κατά κανόνα νομίζω ότι πρέπει όντως να γίνει πωπώ, αμάν ή κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί σε αντίστοιχες περιστάσεις ο φυσικός ομιλητής της ελληνικής αυτό θα έλεγε. Αν τώρα μιλάνε πιτσιρίκια, που αν ήταν ελληνόπουλα είναι πιθανό να το παίζανε μοντέρνα και να πετούσαν διάφορες αμερικανιές, μπορούμε να το βάλουμε, ίσως, αξιολογώντας όλο το πλαίσιο πρώτα. Αλλά θέλει προσοχή.





bernardina said:


> ...
> Με άλλα λόγια, ας χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι. Κανένας γλωσσικός κανόνας δεν εφαρμόζεται ποτέ 100%, κι αν εφαρμόζεται τόσο άτεγκτα καταντάει πεδούκλα. Σόρι για την κοινοτοπία, αλλά προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ όσα επιφωνήματα ξέρω, κι άλλα που μαθαίνω, κι ακόμα περισσότερα που επινοώ, χωρίς αποκλεισμούς, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του κειμένου που μεταφράζω. ...



Ακριβώς. Ειδικά στους υπότιτλους, δεν γράφουμε όπως μιλάμε εμείς ή ο όποιος κύκλος μας, αλλά όπως πιστεύουμε ότι θα εκφραζόταν αυτός που πράγματι μιλάει επί της οθόνης. Και φυσικά, ιδίως στα επιφωνήματα, σπάνια υπάρχει Α = Β για όλους, υποχρεωτικό και σκαλισμένο σε πέτρα. 

Η ξανθιά έφηβη κόρη του αστροναύτη _και_ «Ουάου» μπορεί να πει για το wow του θαυμασμού _και _ό,τι άλλο αντίστοιχο της τρέχουσας νεανικής αργκό. Ο πατέρας της (ο αστροναύτης) μπορεί να πει «Μά την εκτόξευση μου!» — ή «Μά τη μαύρη τρύπα!» αν είναι δημοτικιστής ή «Μά τη μέλαινα οπή!» αν καθαρευουσιανίζει και άλλα πολλά και διάφορα, ανάλογα με το υπόβαθρό του, τ' άστρα και τον Ερμή του, ανάδρομο ή περίδρομο — ενώ η γιαγιά της (της ξανθιάς Ουαουκαλιφορνέζας, η γιαγιά Φιλίννα) μπορεί να πει «Πωπωπωπώ, πωπωπωπώ» αλά ποιητής Φανφάρας ή ό,τι άλλο της έρθει της γυναίκας (και του υποτιτλιστή) εκείνη τη στιγμή. «Ταντάχ» και «σμπαρεκουάκ», μόνο ο Σούπερ Γκούφι και οι πάπιες, αντιστοίχως.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, με την ευκαιρία, μια που το λέμε, μια που τ' αναφέρουμε: *πω πω! πωπώ! ποπό! (μπλιαχ) πο-πό! (ακόμα πιο μπλιαχ)*.

Bom Chicka Wow Wow - The Bomchickawahwahs (bow-wow! )


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

daeman said:


> Και φυσικά, ιδίως στα επιφωνήματα, σπάνια υπάρχει Α = Β για όλους, υποχρεωτικό και σκαλισμένο σε πέτρα. Η ξανθιά έφηβη κόρη του αστροναύτη, και «Ουάου» μπορεί να πει για το Wow του θαυμασμού και ό,τι άλλο της τρέχουσας νεανικής αργκό.


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα.Προφανώς, υπάρχουν στιγμές που θα βάλεις και "ουάου" στον υπότιτλο και οτιδήποτε άλλο θεωρείς ότι ταιριάζει στο στόμα του συγκεκριμένου ατόμου. Αν κάποιοι συνάδελφοι έχουν συνδέσει κάποιο φανταστικό Trados με το πρόγραμμα υποτιτλισμού και μόλις βλέπει "Wow", 100% match, βγάζει "πωπώ", εγώ δεν θεωρώ ότι οφείλω να συμφωνήσω μαζί τους. Και δεν διορθώνω σε άλλους μεταφραστές πράγματα που δεν είναι λάθος μόνο και μόνο επειδή "ιδεολογικά" πιστεύω ότι οφείλουμε να τα αποκλείουμε, για να μη δίνουμε το κακό παράδειγμα στη νεολαία και ξεχάσει να μιλάει σωστά ελληνικά. Ας ξεκινήσουμε πρώτα να διορθώνουμε τα πραγματικά λάθη στους υποτίτλους και μετά ας έρθει η αστυνομία των ορθών ελληνικών επιφωνημάτων.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2013)

Πάντως το εξελληνισμένο επιφώνημα δεν πρέπει να ήταν πολύ διαδεδομένο πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια. Θυμάμαι που είχα ρωτήσει την ιδιοκτήτρια αγγλικού φροντιστηρίου ποια σειρά διδάσκουν. Δίδασκαν το WOW!, που ήταν λογοπαίγνιο με τα αρχικά των λέξεων Window on the World. 
«Το γουόου», μου απάντησε.
«Woe is me!» σκέφτηκα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πάντως το εξελληνισμένο επιφώνημα δεν πρέπει να ήταν πολύ διαδεδομένο πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια. Θυμάμαι που είχα ρωτήσει την ιδιοκτήτρια αγγλικού φροντιστηρίου ποια σειρά διδάσκουν. Δίδασκαν το WOW!, που ήταν λογοπαίγνιο με τα αρχικά των λέξεων Window on the World.
> «Το γουόου», μου απάντησε.
> «Woe is me!» σκέφτηκα.



Φυσικά σήμερα το WoW θα το πει αυτός που παίζει -ή ξέρει- το _World of Warcraft_, το πιο επιτυχημένο παιχνίδι όλων των εποχών (περίπου $10 δισ. σε μεικτά κέρδη, πράγμα που μάλλον το καθιστά ως το πιο επικερδές έργο όλων των εποχών, ξεπερνώντας κάθε ταινία, μιούζικαλ, άλμπουμ ή βιβλίο).



azimuthios said:


> To Wow (αλήθεια γιατί ουάου και όχι γουάου?) [βάζω αγγλικό ερωτηματικό για να μη μου βγάλει ιμότικον] είναι ξένο στη γλώσσα μας. Το ότι το λένε κάποιοι αποτελεί καθαρά μίμηση των αμερικανικών ταινιών. Δεν είναι μέρος της γλώσσας και δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται στους υπότιτλους. Επίσης, το ότι λέμε κάτι εμείς, όποιοι και αν είμαστε εμείς ή όποια φήμη ή όνομα κι αν έχουμε, δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί νόρμα ή κανόνα για τη γλώσσα που θα χρησιμοποιούμε σε υπότιτλους ή βιβλία.
> 
> Συνώνυμο του Wow είναι το Πωπώ, το Αμάν, το Τι λες τώρα; και άλλα ακόμα, ανάλογα με την περίσταση.



Αν είναι αμερικανιά το _ουάου_ ή _ουάο_, τι είναι το _αμάν_; Στην τελική, το _ουάου_ υπάρχει στα λεξικά (τουλάχιστον στο ΛΚΝ).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

Μπράβο, βρε Έλλη, δεν είχα σκεφτεί να κοιτάξω το ΛΚΝ. Εντάξει, το αμάν είναι τουρκοαραβικό, δικαιούται να βρίσκεται στο λεξιλόγιό μας, οι αμερικανιές απαγορεύονται. :twit:

*ουάου [uáu] επιφ. : (προφ.) χρησιμοποιείται απολύτως και δηλώνει θαυμασμό και ικανοποίηση: ~, τι αμάξι ήταν αυτό!
[λόγ. < αγγλ. wow]

**αμάν [amán] επιφ. : δηλώνει ποικίλα συναισθήματα ανάλογα με το νόημα του λόγου και τον τόνο και το χρωματισμό της φωνής και συνοδεύεται συνήθ. από επιφωνηματική πρόταση ή φράση· για έντονη: α. παράκληση για βοήθεια: ~ αφέντη, λυπήσου με! ~, ~ για το Θεό, μην τον χτυπάτε!β. στενοχώρια, λύπη· οχ: ~, Θεέ μου! Οχ ~, τι καημός κι αυτός! ~ τι έκανα! Ξέχασα να τους ειδοποιήσω. || συμπαράσταση: ~ ο καημενούλης τι έπαθε! || Οχ ~, τρέξτε και μας έφτασαν!γ. απόγνωση: ~ τι πάθαμε. ~ τι κάνουμε τώρα;δ. δυσαρέσκεια, αποδοκιμασία· οχ, ουχ: ~ μην αρχίσεις πάλι τα ίδια! ~, για το Θεό, σταμάτα τις παρατηρήσεις!ε. δυσφορία, αγανάκτηση· οχ πια: ~ πια βαρέθηκα / μπούχτισα! ~ πια δεν αντέχω άλλο! ~πια δεν υποφέρεσαι! ΦΡ λέω ~, για αγανάκτηση από μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία: Aπό το πολύ κρύο είπαμε ~! Είπαμε ~ ώσπου να ξημερώσει! κάνω ~ για κτ., επιδιώκω, λαχταρώ κτ. επίμονα (συχνά ως αρνητικό σχόλιο):Kάνει ~ για τσιγάρο / για πιοτό. Ο κόσμος κάνει ~ για έξω / για ένα ταξίδι. στ. θαυμασμό, χαρά· αχ: ~ τι όμορφη που είναι! ~ τι κρασί είναι αυτό![τουρκ. aman (από τα αραβ.)]
*


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μπράβο, βρε Έλλη, δεν είχα σκεφτεί να κοιτάξω το ΛΚΝ. Εντάξει, το αμάν είναι τουρκοαραβικό, δικαιούται να βρίσκεται στο λεξιλόγιό μας, οι αμερικανιές απαγορεύονται. :twit:



Μήλα με πορτοκάλια η σύγκριση, προς το παρόν. 

Παρότι δεν είναι ισοδύναμα — το _αμάν _έχει πολύ περισσότερες χρήσεις σε σύγκριση με το πολύ περιορισμένο _ουάου_ — το _αμάν _το έχουμε ψωμοτύρι αιώνες, μαζί με το _αμάν-αμάν_, το _ωχ αμάν _κ.ά., κι από δίπλα τους αμανέδες (και μανέδες), τα αμανεδάκια, τους αμανετζήδες, τον αμανεδισμό, τα Καφέ Αμάν. 

Το _ουάου —_ όχι καθημερινό και όχι όλοι — κυκλοφορεί καναδυό δεκαετίες στην Ελλάδα (και όχι πολλές στο Αμέρικα και τον αμερικανόφωνο κόσμο). Κι όπως βλέπουμε, υπάρχουν ακόμα αντιστάσεις από πολλούς. Σε μερικές δεκαετίες (ή τέλος πάντων όταν θα κάνει κι αυτό ικανό μέρος του κύκλου του, γιατί τώρα εδραιωμένο δεν το λες, από την άλλη δε η διαδικασία της γλωσσικής εδραίωσης έχει επιταχυνθεί στην εποχή μας, επίσης όμως και η εφήμερη φύση των λέξεων και φράσεων) τα συγκρίνουμε, αν θέλετε. Όπως κάθε πράγμα έχει τη θέση του, κάθε πράμα έχει και τον καιρό του.

Δεν το προγράφω το _ουάου_, νομίζω μόνο πως είναι λίγο ανώριμο ακόμα, αμέστωτο. Η χρήση θα το δείξει.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Sep 2, 2013)

Ουάου, φοβερός εξελίσσεται ο διάλογος!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πηδάμε πάντα από το στάδιο της εδραίωσης στο στάδιο της καθιέρωσης. Είναι βολικό να λέμε ότι η τάδε λέξη, έκφραση, ορθογραφία είναι καθιερωμένη, αλλά δεν έφτασε μαγικά σ' αυτήν την καθιέρωση. Όταν κάτι έχει μπει στα λεξικά, είναι ήδη αρκετά διαδεδομένο. Η ηλικία μιας λέξης δεν μπορεί να είναι αυστηρό κριτήριο. Η διάδοση μιας λέξης και το βάρος της χρήσης της παίζουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο ρόλο. Π.χ. οι λέξεις _Ίντερνετ_ και _Διαδίκτυο_ είναι νεότατες· πολύ νεότερες από το _ουάου_. Το πρόβλημα με τις γρήγορα καθιερωμένες λέξεις είναι ότι τα λεξικά, μερικές φορές, παθαίνουν ένα μικρό κοκοπλόκο κι έτσι γράφουν συγκεχυμένες ή αμήχανες πληροφορίες. Π.χ. το Ίντερνετ έχει κακό λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ, που μας δίνει και ετυμολογική σειρά: λόγ. < αγγλ. internet και γαλλ. internet. Από πού κι ως πού λόγια κι από πού κι ως πού δίνεται το "και γαλλ." όταν είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η λέξη ήρθε στα ελληνικά από τα αγγλικά και μόνο, χωρίς καθόλου γαλλική επιρροή. Στο λήμμα _Διαδίκτυο_ δίνουν την απλή ετυμολόγηση: το Ίντερνετ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

Αφού καταλαβαίνεις από αριθμούς, γκούγκλισε «ουάου» και «αμάν» (και κράτα απ' αυτά μόνο όσα θα μπορούσαν υπό προϋποθέσεις να είναι «ουάου») και πες μας τι λέει ενδεικτικά η τρέχουσα χρήση, τι προτιμούν συνήθως οι ελληνόφωνοι _σήμερα_. Όπως και να το μετρήσεις κι όπως και να το λεπτολογήσεις ή να το στρίψεις, το _αμάν_ είναι ήδη ευρύτατα καθιερωμένο, ενώ το _ουάου _προσπαθεί ακόμα. Μαγικά δεν έφτασε στην καθιέρωση το _αμάν_, πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια για να γίνει αποδεκτό, σε πολλούς κύκλους, ενώ το _ουάου_ έχει ψωμί ακόμα, δεν το λένε όλοι ούτε τόσο συχνά. Ας μην κρίνουμε από το ιδιόλεκτο το δικό μας και των κύκλων μας, εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια. Για το αύριο, κε σερά σερά, ό,τι είναι να 'ρθεί, θα 'ρθεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

Γιατί να το κάνω αυτό, αφού δεν είναι εννοιολογικά ισοδύναμα; Δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να πεις "ουάο, την κάτσαμε" αντί για "αμάν, την κάτσαμε". Εξάλλου συντρέχουν και δυο παραπάνω λόγοι για να βγαίνει μεγάλη η διαφορά. Ο πρώτος είναι ότι το ουάου είναι επιφώνημα και τα επιφωνήματα είναι πιο συχνά στον προφορικό, όχι στον γραπτό λόγο. Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι η εκπομπή των Κανάκη, Καλυβάτση και Σερβετά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2013)

Δύο εκπλήξεις ήδη: η μία, για το ότι υπάρχει εγγραφή για το _ουάου_ στο ΛΚΝ, η δεύτερη για ότι υπάρχει εγγραφή για το _ίντερνετ_, που είναι και... λόγιο (από γαλλικά θεωρούν ότι είναι το _ιντερνέτ_).

Για το ότι θα καταφέρετε να τσακωθείτε για τη σχέση _αμάν_ και _ουάου_, καμία έκπληξη.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 2, 2013)

Λέω ότι είναι αυτονόητο ότι δεν θα διορθωθεί το ουάου αν το βρω σε υπότιτλο, ούτε αποτελεί μείζον ζήτημα για μένα. Όπως επίσης, αυτονόητο είναι και το register, ανάλογα με το οποίο μεταφράζουμε, όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανε ο δαεμάνος. 

1) Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα, όπως η παραπάνω δήλωσή μου, θα έπρεπε να παραλείπονται, χάριν οικονομίας των γραφομένων. ;) 

2) Το ουάου αποτελεί αμερικανιά, όσο και να μας αρέσει ή να θέλουμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε. Αν μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε με κάτι άλλο πιο οικείο στον δικό μας θεατή, τότε ναι, γιατί όχι; Αν όχι, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος. 
Και επειδή η θεωρία είναι καλή πολλές φορές, οι δύο τεχνικές λέγονται domestication και foreignization.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> από γαλλικά θεωρούν ότι είναι το _ιντερνέτ_.



Α, μάλιστα. Βέβαια αυτό δεν αλλάζει το ότι το συμπέρασμά τους είναι αυθαίρετο. Εγώ άλλον λόγο καταλαβαίνω για την ύπαρξη του τονισμού στην λήγουσα.


----------

